# Mud flaps...do they work ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

After driving through a France Passion farmyard and finishing up with manure splattered several feet up the van we have decided to fit some mudflaps.


Now the daft question. Given that they don't seem to be standard fittings on many motorhomes, do they actually do the job ?

Should we go for front and rear ones or front / rear only ? Has anyone retro-fitted them and got any comment to make about their effectiveness ?

G


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I've retro-fitted to our Twin. Sure they must help a bit... too the van for a wash the other day and the underside of the mudflaps were filthy. So, if they weren't there I can only assume that would have been caked over the electric step and underside of the van.

Bit of a rip off though if fitting genuine, and they dont seem to fit too great as the clamps to screw in are far from perfect.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning Grizzly

Firstly, front wheel drive makes the mud spattering much more effective, as the steering turns the wheels sideways and throws the mud past either flaps or wheel arch.

I can only comment from recent observation on a very muddy campsite.

One driver (with mud flaps fitted) got well and truly stuck, and pebble dashed the whole of his van including the roof, and next door's which didn't make him popular. Another (with no mud flaps) didn't get stuck and managed to keep his van almost free of mud.

The first one revved his engine like a loony, and dug himself in while throwing mud everywhere. The second kept the revs as low as possible and slipped the clutch, so he neither got stuck nor emulated a muck spreader. It's all down to the difference between static and sliding friction.

I'd fit flaps anyway. They don't cost a lot and can only improve matters.

Cheers

Zeb


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Mud flaps...do they work ?


they've been fitting em 60+years its a bit late to ask that question 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> > Mud flaps...do they work ?
> 
> 
> they've been fitting em 60+years its a bit late to ask that question 8O


This is the puzzle though Geo. If they're so good then why aren't they standard fitting to all vans ? It's not as if they cost a fortune.

Thanks Zeb and b6x. I think we'll go ahead and do it / get it done. Anyone whose spent the best part of a morning washing off baked on manure will know that it's not something to repeat too often so any hope of something to stop it is worth going for.

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"If they're so good then why aren't they standard fitting to all vans ? "

It gives the dealers something to do instead of the PDI.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> It gives the dealers something to do instead of the PDI.
> Dave


Deary me ! What a great big cynic you are ! 

G


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

This was discussed in relation to the new Fiat cab here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-254499-.html#254499

I have not yet got front flaps fitted to mine but have them on order. There is a definate mud trap at the bottom rear edge of the wheel arch

Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Waggy said:


> This was discussed in relation to the new Fiat cab here
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-254499-.html#254499
> 
> Graham


Graham - thanks. I'd forgotten all about that post. CRAFT strikes again !

G


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi G, I have fit mud flaps to my Hymer after getting fed up of the back end getting full of crud when on the move. After a testing I found they did work to a degree but decided to go belt and braces and have just fit a dirt skirt as well.

They were both an easy fit to the Hymer and I would recommend either one or both.

Johnny F


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

The other point to mention about mudflaps is the big reduction in spray on wet roads, therefore giving better visibility for both you and other road users.
Colin
Road safety person.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris;

Although Fiat will probably sell specific flaps for the front wheels by now its highly unlikely that Bessacar will do made to measure ones for the rear so you have to buy a set and cut them to fit.
I can recommend Albert Jagger, I've fitted a set of spray suppression ones to the rear of our m/home with no probs.

http://albert-jagger.co.uk/Portals/0/spray suppression.pdf

This company do them as well, but much dearer....

http://motorhomesmudflaps.com/

pete


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Yes, they are well worth fitting. I fitted some genuine Fiat ones to my Fiat Doblo - about £45, easy to fit, and work well. I got some cheapos from CPC for my Ducato. Something like £3.00, a bit more awkward to fit, but work equally well as the genuine kit. £45 minus £3.00 = several bottles of red!

Rick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*work*

Hello,

Yes they do work. We lost both of ours somehow. I never bothered to replace them. We went to Norway last winter and all the road Sand and Salt gathered on the back, casuing the new Fiamma bike rack fittings to peel and split.

Trev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks everyone. 

A definate yes for these before the farm where we park it gets churned up for the winter.

What an excellent forum this is !

G


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I have been quoted £100 for front flaps for the new Ducato, plus £30 if I want them fitted, which is crazy money for for what they are. Any generic alternatives available? I haven't been able to find any suitable if accessory shops. Pardon my ignorance, but what are CPC and where can they be bought?

Many thanks

Ray


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Ray, I think he meant here at CPC

Loads of stuff at CPC.

Johnny F


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

vmeldrew said:


> I have been quoted £100 for front flaps for the new Ducato, plus £30 if I want them fitted, which is crazy money for for what they are. Any generic alternatives available? I haven't been able to find any suitable if accessory shops. Pardon my ignorance, but what are CPC and where can they be bought?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Ray


I bought mine direct from Fiat Dealer, cost about £80 for both front and rear. Fitting is dead simple... a few hex-key bolts and a 10mm spanner. 10 minite job. Certainly not worth £30 to get someone to do it.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Fitting*

Alright , I've bitten they are sold CPC ones but are they VERY easy to fit even for me . Joiner dad used to say "I was like a cow with a mallet in it's hand"
For the new (once leaky) Fiat ducato? 
Thanks
barry


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If you go to a commercial suppliers you can get one of those full with curtains that go right across the back like the big RVs have sometimes. They can be cut to size to suit your van.

Phill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Suppliers*



drcotts said:


> If you go to a commercial suppliers you can get one of those full with curtains that go right across the back like the big RVs have sometimes. They can be cut to size to suit your van.
> 
> Phill


Hello Phill,

Could you tell us a name or send us a link for the suppliers?

Trev .


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Found*

Ah Found some

MUD FLAPS

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mudflaps*

Hello again,

Mudlflaps, not on wikipedia but would probably go something along the lines of.

Simple Plastic or metal guard that prevents spray and gets all the mud and stuff caked onto it, guarding the vehicle and those behind.

Click any image to enlarge

As such I was not prepared to pay ludicrous sums of money for them.




£8.56 each

Trev.


----------

